# Very strange wiper arm issue



## OttoGrm (Oct 17, 2015)

Never seen anything like this. We purchased a used 2010 Sentra and shortly after purchasing it noticed that the wipers made a loud squeaking sound. I figured we would just pick up some new wipers and take care of it. After installing new wipers the sound did not go away.

Did some investigating and found that one of the wiper arms was contacting the window and making the sound - not the wiper blade but part of the actual arm mechanism.

The part that is contacting the window is the part that is closest to the window and is connected to the springs.

Never seen anything like this ever and not sure what to try to fix. The only thing I can figure is that the arm was damaged at some point, bent or something like that. No idea what to do other than buy completely new wiper arms.

Any ideas?


----------

